# New Fluval Spec V: Stocking Suggestions?



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Black Friday did me good this year. Got a fluval spec V for $50 at Petsmart! I've been able to find it online for $90 cheapest price, so I got to it.

I was thinking to do either:

Betta species tank.
Dwarf Puffer species tank.
or
Shrimp tank.

Any suggestions? It's a 5 gallon tank. 17" x 6" x 10.6" high

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25215


----------

